# March 21st



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does that cheer you up a bit, first day of spring today and this day next week we will have an extra hour of daylight in the evening :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Nope


I think you're beyond cheering up, do you want my electric chair :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah I'm a very cheerful person, I don't mind sitting around doing nothing, but I don't like having to.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

More hours of daylight than darkness today. Hurrah!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, with the present Government everything seems to be darkness.

But yes Jan, it is good to be able to go out in the evening, perhaps cutting the grass, and not having it go dark mid-afternoon.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Does that cheer you up a bit, first day of spring today and this day next week we will have an extra hour of daylight in the evening :grin2:


At our Local the Lads prepare for longer daylight hours .......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't know Corona did beer back then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I think you're beyond cheering up, do you want my electric chair :grin2:


No Jan, I think he needs THE electric chair sometimes....

>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you both know what you can do.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well it cheers me up no end. Just wish we had a garden to sit in.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think you both know what you can do.


That's physically impossible I think Kev :grin2:


----------

